# And now Sheikh Jaber Al Sabah of Kuwait, departs...



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Kuwaiti emir dies

Agencies


Kuwait: Kuwait's emir Shaikh Jaber Al Ahmad Al Sabah has died, state television reported on Sunday.

The emir's health has deteriorated since he suffered a brain haemorrhage five years ago.

The royal court statement carried by state news agency KUNA said the emir, who had ruled Kuwait since December 31, 1977, "passed away at dawn on Sunday". He was 78 years old.

Crown Prince Shaikh Saad Al Abdullah Al Sabah, a distant cousin chosen by the emir as his heir apparent in 1978, takes over as ruler. He is 75 and has colon problems.

The government announced a 40-day period of mourning and said government offices would be closed for three days beginning on Sunday.

The Al Sabah family has ruled Kuwait for more than 200 years, and Shaikh Jaber was the 13th ruler of the dynasty.

Shiekh Jaber Al Sabah
[1928 - 2006]










The ME has lost several of its leaders in the span of 2 years. The area is nw entering a new era, me thinks.

U.A.E radio stations and local television channels have begun broadcasting The Quran.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

god bless him.

at least he was already 78 years old.


----------



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

I have heard some rumblings that the Sheikh of RAK has also passed away. Im not sure if this is true though as there is nothing official from the agencies.

Rest in Peace to the Emir.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

actually there are rumors of the UAQ ruler passed away, everyone is talking about it, any truth to this ??


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I heard the same as DBB


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

smussuw should know?


----------



## damien89 (Jan 23, 2005)

RIP Sheikh Jaber 

on a different note, yeah i've been hearing the same thing about the UaQ Sheikh as well. it was going around in my school and my mom just got back from the hairdressers where they were saying that he had died but it hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

damien out of curiosity where are you from exactly?


----------



## damien89 (Jan 23, 2005)

lol, everywhere. i'm mainly British, French and American (in that order) but then i have a Korean, Mongolian, Maltese and apparently Algerian descendency too. haha all the random bits come from my mom- my dad's just British.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

lol ok, i thought you were someone else that i knew for a minute


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

hearing the same about RAK and UAQ. Which poor soul has been taken now?

Any official announcements?

Someone tell us something


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^ rumors


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ yea I also think that it is a rumors.

Both of them are really sick, I wouldnt be surprized about their death.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^ yea I also think that it is a rumors.
> 
> Both of them are really sick, I wouldnt be surprized about their death.


yes, I know the RAK ruler is ill, but I think that the UAQ rumour is actually true. Been spreading like wild fire. Is there no way to find out? Anyone know anyone who may have seen him today?

Come on people, lets use some watsa and find out!!!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that sounds very rude smussuw... :nono:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

it is true that the rumor about UAQ ruler death spreaded all over the UAE, but who knows.

They've been talking about RAK ruler death for months now. He didnt attend the last two meetings for the Higher Union Concuil.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, but the ruler of RAK was seen at the Eid prayers last week. He lead the Eid prayers in RAK.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

really? I dont remember seeing that !!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

well, neither RAK or UAQ rulers showed up to the funeral of Sheikh Maktoum, 
and i think that they are either waiting for all the officials to return from Kuwait and Bahrain, before announcing it, and another thing, they might wanna wait till the weekend, cause they dont wanna give people more time off, since the country has already suffered huge financial loses due to the long days off during the first 2 weeks Jan, 
then again that is my opinion, and may all rulers of the UAE be in good health,


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> really? I dont remember seeing that !!


yeah, its true. I saw all the pics in the papers.

The RAK Sheikh was out in full force for Eid prayers. He's a dude!  :cheers:


----------

